# The Argonia Drop



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

_We are brothers
We fight, live, joke and die together
We are the 13th Argonian
Death from the skies​_
James Virtus looked out of the window of his personal Valkyrie "Iron Talon" and saw the wide expanses of the Argonian desert, and the prothemium from the detonation of the many demolitions he and his squad had placed around the base of a wraithbone construct, they had then high-tailed it out of their, the only thing they were worried about now was getting back to the hive city before dinner.

James looked around and he looked over his squad, they were all good men, he saw his special weapon haulers, "Frostbite" and "CJ".
Frostbite was a good man, though as Snowy looked him over he saw true Guardsman courage, he loved the gloves, they were a bit thick though, Snowy loved his skin-tight ones better.

He looked over CJ, he was a good man, better than he knew it. His brown hair was the complete opposite of Snowys long blond hair.

He saw his squad mates, only three of them now, the other four had died protecting the other charges, Emperor bless their souls.
He looked over "Stud" Snowy knew that if he was a lady Stud would be the first man he would ever see, he wasn't a small man, yet he was a slight bit shorter to the 6'7" Snowy.

He looked over "Shorty, his callsign really did fit him front Snowy's point of view, he was absolutely tiny, maybe that was because Snowy had been brought up in a very tall family. He was a joker and Snowy liked that in a squad, he liked people who could see the light side of a situation.

He looked over "Jitters", James saw his determination to prove himself in the 13th and he had reason to, they were the most fearless Airborne unit this side of Elysia this was aslo the guy Snowy was worried about, no matter how hard he tried to hide it, Snowies eagle eye had spotted his hidden flask, it looked alot like the one James kept in the front of the Valk.
Speaking of a drink, James stood up from his seat and walked to the pilots compartment.
'Hey Greg, pass me my flask will ya,' Snowy drawled, he was slightly sleepy, he needed something to brighten him up, he caught the flask and took a long swig from it. He heard a crack and a hiss but he brushed it off thinking it was one of his squad taking a drink of something
'I love that Scotch, I'll have to buy another bottle when we get back,' said Snowy, looking further into the compartment, he saw blood, lots of it, he looked down and saw Greg with a bullet in his chest. He was groaning heavily as he dragged himself back into the pilots chair
'Get out of the Valk James, it's too late for me and the bird, I'll try and hold it as long as I can,' he said.
'But all that has happened was a bullet through the windscreen.'
'That wasn't a bullet, it was part of the engine, now go,' yelled Greg.

James ran out into the hangar and thumped his chest twice, the squad looked up at him instantly.
'Veterans, I hate to say this, but we're going down, grab your chute and your gear and we're getting the hell outta here, follow my lead,' yelled Virtus as he walked over to his seat and snatched up his Shotgun and strapped it over his back.
'Ok boys, lets go,' Snowy yelled at his squad as he turned to the back door and pressed the door release button, the hatch opened grumpily and James slung on his chute.
He then looked out the hatch and gave a quick glance of were his squad was going to land, a barren desert was all he saw, with a few small clusters of trees and ruins.
he turned back to his squad and looked them over, he then turned back to the hatch, whispered a short prayer to the Emperor, and dived out of the hatch.

------------------------

All: You look at the other men in your squad, do you chat with them, do you joke with them, or do you withdraw to yourself, finding recluse in the Valkyries hangar. Do you think of other squad mates, do you think of your sergeant, what do you think of him, he then gives the order to jump, do you wonder why.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

_Throne, I need a drink._ The weight of the flask was like lead hung about Vik's ankle. Unfortunately, it was impossible to even reach it given the amount of kit he was wearing. Hell, even if he could Snowy would probably have his arse for it. Apparently, drinking and jumping was _bad._

Realizing his leg was pumping furiously, bumping up and down, he tried in vain to hold them down. It would not do to have this bunch see him as a nervous wreck. Hands tightly grasped to his knees, he felt the vibrations travel up his body. _Dammit dammit dammit dammit._

He caught the squad leader glancing at him briefly. Surreptitious as Snowy tried to be, Vik caught everything.

"Gotta piss, Snowy!" He shouted over the din of the Valkyrie. _Gotta piss my arse, I _might_ piss my pants._ 

Vik kept watching the sergeant as the other man coolly regarded the others. He said something to the pilot, but it was lost in the rumble of the engines. Then he... oh no he did _not_... oh dammit yes he did. The bastard had gotten a flask from the pilot. _And_ he was drinking it. Vik's mouth began to water as he tried to slowly move his hand to his trousers' cargo pocket, intent on getting a bit of amasec himself.

"Who the hell's idea was this, anyways," he muttered under his breath.

Conveniently, his words were lost in a sudden racket. Inconveniently, it was the airship taking fire. The pilot called out over the vox that they were going down. Smoke started billowing into the passenger hold as muscle reflex overcame the terror that threatened to paralyze him. Hacking out a cough, he unbuckled his restrainer harness.

_Stand up, hook up, shuffle to the door._ He followed thoughts through to actions, attaching the snare line from his parachute to the guide wire trailing the top of the cabin. He was bumped from behind, nearly sending him tumbling into the tall thin guy in front of him.

He had yet to make an actual live combat jump... yes he was in a veteran squad, but that was for what he could do on the _ground_, not while falling to it.

On the verge of panic, he patted every pocket in his uniform, checking the familiar outlines of his gear while trying to concentrate on taking deep breaths to steady his heartrate. He was failing miserably, his pulse thundered in his ears. _Shit. Damn._

Glancing behind him, he noticed the minuscule guardsman standing behind him, the one that had bumped into him. Putting on as good of an impression of bravado as he could muster, he yelled, "Which one opens the chute again?"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Frostbite looked at the squad. Clearly none of them came from a climate he was used to. He grabbed his freezer and loved the chilling feel, that even came through his gloves. One thing bothered him: the small thing sitting on the other side of the valk. _Shorty_ if he remembered correct. The sergeant moved away to the cabin. Frostbite decided he'd close his eyes for a sec. He really needed some rest... 

Then suddenly the sergeant came running in again, he looked a little panicked and said the valk was going down. Immediately Frostbite picked his chute up and had it on pretty darn quick, ready to jump right after the sergeant or maybe even be the first to jump off the ship. While moving towards the hatch he could see somebody panicking. "_Get your chute on and get a move on! Unless you want to go down with this ship!_" he said to him. How could a veteran panick in a situation like this. Was this his first jump or something?


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Kert never got used to the Valkyrie harnesses. He didn't even have a problem with them. It was the fact that he was thousands of feet in the air, unable to control his fate if the ship took a direct hit in the wrong place. But the harness felt so uncomfortable once the Valkyrie left the ground. _But once my feet touch down, It's my time to roll. If I don't get shot down here._

He pushed those thoughts out of his head and took a look around to settle himself. He wouldn't put his life in the hands of any other men, even Space Marines. He really liked this sergeant, compared to the others. Maybe it was his attitude to war, they had shared a few jokes at each others expense before leaving. Despite this he was still a great soldier and leader, willing to risk a shot from a Commissar to win a battle.

Jitters was shaking again, really bad, you could tell he wanted a drink. _Don't see why the sergeant doesn't let him have a sip, it helps him._

_Why is he staring at me like that?_ Thought Kert as he met Frostbites gaze across the ship. _Did i piss him off at the wraithbone tower? _Frostbite closed his eyes and he breathed a sigh of relief. Tension between squad mates was not good in a war. He was just finished contemplating this when the ship rocked slightly. The sergeant ran out calmly stating that the ship was going down. The veterans moved like clockwork, up and ready to jump in seconds.

"The chute opens itself at the end of the fall mate, cord at the back for backup. Would you like me to hold your hand on the way down?" He shouted to Jitters as he struggled with the chute. _The short ones always have to stand at the back, don't they?_ He thought as he followed the squad towards the hatch...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

After the mad dash to the Valk after planting the demo charges on the wraithbone tower, C.J. just got into his harness and closed his eyes for some well earned sleep in C.J.'s opinion. After having just fallen asleep, in his opinion, C.J. hears the sarge order a drop. Confused C.J. looks around.

_"Sir, yes Sir!"_ barks C.J. as hegets his chute on and forms up with the rest of the squad. As C.J. lines up he notices Jitters being his usual jittery self. 
_"Hey Jitters?"_ C.J. calls to him, _"Dont worry mate. The sarge will get us through this one. Hell we dont even have to blow anything up this time!"_ C.J. yells over the Valk to be heard.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

"Well, I mean if you _could_, I wouldn't be too opposed to it!" Vik hollered. The little man's bemused smile faded and Vik focused on the jump at hand. He took a few steadying steps as the Valkyrie's vibrations intensified.

_Okay, frak this._ He bent over at the waist, his trembling hands finding the flask buried in his pockets. Spilling half of it on the way up, he took a long swig. _Ahhhhh..._ He felt the warmth spread through his body, Throne he loved amasec.

His spirits immediately improved, "All right frakkers lets do this before this rig blows!"

He kept moving to the rear of the Valkyrie and the abyss that waited beyond. Knowing he would not have the time to stow his flask back in his pocket, he pulled out his shirt and dropped it down.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Thats not a good idea Vik."_ C.J. yells at him when he notices Vik drinking._"The sarge would have your ass if he saw that!" _
C.J. then jumps out of the Valk.
_"DEATH FROM THE SKIES!!"_ C.J. screams the last line of the motto in sheer excitement as he always has since joining the 13th. He then scans his landing zone after the chute deploys. _Desert_, C.J. thought, _at least Vik and Shorty wont be hurt to much by a bad landing._ After hitting the desert C.J. looses his chute and readies his plasmagun. Seeing ruins at his 5 o clock he points his plasamagun there and waits for orders from Sarge "Snowy".


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy hit the ground and looked around at his men, they were ready, all had their guns aimed around them, ready for anything. Virtus turned to them, the great expanse of desert catching his eye, he saw something cresting the hill...
...Eldar.
'Men, move to cover, try and avoid firing, we want to sneak up on them and kill them, we don't want them to know where we are, head to the forest, I have a plan,' Snowy said as he ran off towards the nearest cluster of trees.

CJ:you look at your sarge, is he going mad, trying to outsneak Eldar, do you comment on this or do you follow his orders anyway.

Jitters:you try to understand why the sarge is trying to hide from the Eldar, that would be almost impossible, do you tell him your point of view or do you say nothing

Kert: You attempt to understand why the sarge is trying to hide from the Eldar, this would make for a good joke if the plan goes to plan

Frostbite: Do you think your sarge has gone mad, or is this just part of one of his elaborate traps and workings

Studo you question Sarge, wouldn't it be better to take them head on, knowing that they can't fight a straight out battle, or do you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

_Impact. Roll, eject grav chute, perfect._ Kert pulled out his lasgun and fixed the bayonet, the familiar click reassuring him that his life was now in his hands. Everybody had landed close together, no need to search for anybody. Nearby was a typical desert forest, the only trees badass enough to grow in this climate.

"Ready!" He shouted after moving into position. When everybody regrouped the sarge gave the order to move into the forest.

_The forest? Against Eldar?_ It was crazy but then again, it was Snowy. Kert scanned the horizons through his scope. There was nothing too tough coming over that hill but there could be more, unseen. _They might have seen us falling, ambush from the trees._ The thought of facing Eldar in a low visibility area wasn't very pleasant but he had orders and would follow his sergeant into the eye of terror itself if he had to.

"What was in that damned flask?" He said quietly before shouting "moving out sir!"


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Frostbite jumped right after snowy, but opened his grav chute later, to be the first to land. The Sarge said he saw Eldar and gave the order to go to the forest.

This could impossibly be good. The Eldar had already seen them drop, so they knew they had company. And Eldar also were very good at hiding and sneaking. What was he up to? Frostbite ran towards Snowy. "_I don't know what you're planning, but this cant be a good idea. They can easily shoot us down one by one and everybody knows guys like us can't outrun an Eldar. What the hell is going on in your mind?_"


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

C.J. turns and satres wide-eyes at Snowy,_He did *not* just say sneak up on Eldar._, thought C.J.. When Snowy took of at a rub for the desert trees C.J. had his answer. Shaking his head, C.J. took off at his quikest speed to be right behind the sarge to blast any xenos he could with the holy plasmagun he always used and luckily never overheated though C.J. knew it was bound to happen. As C.J. gets close to the others he hears Frostbites comment to the Sarge.

* "I don't know what you're planning, but this cant be a good idea. They can easily shoot us down one by one and everybody knows guys like us can't outrun an Eldar. What the hell is going on in your mind?"*

_"It was also a bad idea to go and blow up that wraithbone tower Frostbite. The Sarge knows what he's doing we just need to back him up and do as he says, Snowy wont throw our lives away without thought like others._ C.J. responds to Frostbite before Snowy could say anything,_"But i would like to add this a lot more crazy._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

C.J. answered right after Frostbite had finished. "*It was also a bad idea to go and blow up that wraithbone tower, Frostbite. The Sarge knows what he's doing we just need to back him up and do as he says, Snowy wont throw our lives away without thought like others. But i would like to add this a lot more crazy.*"
Frostbite grinned. "_You do know every man has his limits right? Maybe he's at the end of his line. Though I'd like mine to go on a little longer than just today._" Frostbite said with a grin. Of course he knew Snowy wasn't all that bad... But this just didn't seem right! Trying to beat Eldar on their own turf with their own tactics... As if that would ever work!


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy turned to Frostbite and CJ
'Ok, the plan is that they will come in trying prepared to find us all spilt up and waiting to attack, but that will leave us open, because if we try to outsneak Eldar they will win, what we do is rig everything with Frag grenades and then Frostbite, you open up on them with your "Freezer" which will trip the grenades and blow up all the trees, also killing all the Eldar.'
Snowy then turned around and continued running towards the trees, he was about to part the branches when he saw a glint of metal.
'Guys, there are already Eldar in their, I think they call them Striking Scorpions, when I saw the word Argonia we open fire, alright,' Snowy whispered as he retreated to a fallen tree. He waited and waited, this seemed like and age when it was but seconds until he saw the glint of metal again
'Argonia!'


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Being the last out of the plane, Stud landed after the squad had moved towards the forest. Stud didn't even know what had shot them down. _This is what you get for hiding in the corner pouting over the men you failed to save,_ he thought. 
Stud quickly caught up to the group and herd the guys quietly arguing amongst them-selfs about how sneaking about would get them killed. _What the hell are we fighting here? Eldar, Dark Eldar, maybe overly-sneaky Chaos Marines._ 
Snowy suddenly stopped and began whispering to Frostbite & CJ. Snowy finished talking, continued peering into the forest before he shouted their battlecry. The following explosion what quite the display of fireworks. 

_Now we hope that the Eldar strikeforce doesn't contribute their own fireworks._


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"FUCK!" Kert yelled as the order to open fire was given. In the rush to get away from the wraithbone tower, he had completely forgot to reload. "I'm a veteran not a bloody conscript."

He slammed a fresh magazine into his lasgun and fired into the trees. If too many of them survived the firefight, the small veteran team would be slaughtered in melee. _Only two magazines left._ Kert pulled out his laspistol and continued to fire. He had expended too much ammo at the tower and there was no chance to resupply.

"Throwing frag! Eat this you bastards!" He screamed at the Eldar before throwing a grenade into the treeline. Something metal was kicked up by the explosion and he grinned.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

As the Sarge gave the order C.J. shot at a tree and blew hlf of its trunk away and sent an Eldar aspect warrior flying onto thier back. C.J. checks his plasmagun's charge only to see its only 1/4 charged _"Shit!!"_ he exclaims. C.J. then unhooks 2 frag grenades and says _"Throwing frags!!"_
One frag detonates harmlessly 5 feet behind the Eldar while the other one lands at the feet of one of the warriors before exploding removing the Eldar in a blinding flash of white leaving only a crater and falling pieces. C.J. then takes his pistol out and shoots at anything moving downrange.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

(OOC: I don't wanna stand around like a pansy doing nothing I'm gonna help out.)

Snowy rolled and brought his Shotgun to bear, he let rip three shots, an dripped open one of the Striking Scorpions.
He spun and unleashed another three shots, this time the Scorpions armour stopped the shells, Snowy went to fire another shot to the head.
_Click, Click Click_
'Crap,' Snowy yelled as he slung his Shotgun over his back and drew his pistols, 'Argh,' Snowy ran at the Scorpion, firing like there was no tomorrow, he glanced the Scorpions armour to the point were it wasn't recognisible and ripped the Scorpion apart.
He ejected his clips and re-loaded, he took stock of the battle, his men were low on ammo and the Scorpions were getting closer and closer.
_Time to shake the battle up a bit_
Snowy jumped over a log and dropped a grenade in front of his feet, the pin hadn't been pulled and he had a reason for not pulling it. The Scorpions closed in on him, apparently not caring for the use of their pistols, they wanted to finish him off in close combat. As the first one came in Snowy jumped up and grabbed the branch above his head and whipped himself up, the grenade he dropped shook on the ground as its pin was pulled and as Snowy jumped out of the tree the grenade went off, Snowy's black coat billowing in the shockwave.
Snowy had tied the Grenade's pin to his shoelace and had wedged the grenade under a branch so it wouldn't jump up after him.
Snowy then looked around and saw the Scorpions charging towards him. He then saw the Valkyrie "Iron Talon" the airship that had helped him through so many battles and a Valk that he himself had actually flown once, go down in a blaze of shrapnel and flying motor parts, that was no way for a ship like that to go down. He looked back at his nearby surroundings and saw that even more Scorpions were slowly coming towards him.
'Squad, I could do with some help,' Snowy yelled, drawing his pistols.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Jitters hurtled towards the ground in an uncontrollable tumble. The wind rushing past his ears was barely strong enough to drown out his heartbeat. The chute would not open, his fall would not be arrested in time.

The vista grew nearer with stomach-churning speed. He knew that the damn thing should have opened by now... Frantically, he began reaching into his kit, grabbing any and every string he could. He ripped the cord securing his night vision gear to his webbing, watching in dismay as the device dropped below him. A spare pair of bootlaces came next. Finding a random wire protruding from his back, he gave on last desperate tug, praying to the God-Emperor that this was the back-up chute.

The top of his pack ripped open, slowing his descent just in time to prevent becoming a rather unsightly stain upon the ground. He drifted, lazily, until he set down on the ground almost gracefully.

_I can't believe that just frakking happened..._ The chute billowed around him as he stood there, frozen, knees trembling.

Movement behind him cracked the low-lying brush. The rest of the squad was forming up, waiting for Snowy's instructions. He barely manages to control his breathing as the men gather around their leader.

*"Men, move to cover, try and avoid firing, we want to sneak up on them and kill them, we don't want them to know where we are, head to the forest, I have a plan."*

_That's it? That's frakking it? These are frakking _Eldar_ for Throne's sake._ He was convinced, Snowy had lost it. Something in that booze...

He heard Kurt mutter something under his breath, reflecting his own disquiet. The others looked like they were on the verge of mutiny as well, so Jitters held his tongue. Might as well let them take the arse-chewing, they were thinking it anyways. He'll save his ticket for another day.

The men halted where Snowy was kneeling and listened intently to his plan. Jitters was still rather incredulous about the whole ordeal. Sneaking up on Eldar was just plain up frakking dumb. It was a good way to ensure a man never ate a nice grox-steak again. Then again, he could not remember the last time he actually _had_ a grox-steak. Back home? No, that could not be right. He thought he had one...

"...when I say the word 'Argonia,' open fire," Snowy finished.

_Shit, what the hell did he just say?_ He crawled over to where Snowy was kneeling, just in time for the man for stand up and scream "Argonia!" at the top of his lungs. At this, the squad opened up.

Jitters' acrobatic reflexes kicked in at the sound of gunfire. Rolling deftly onto his side, he sprung off his legs into the cover of a thick tree. He landed on his shoulder, tucking his legs in and coming up in a kneeling position. His lasgun was instantly at his shoulder, all thoughts of terror banished, leaving room for only one thing. _Survival._ The more of these damn xenos he killed, the more likely it was that he may not die today.

A green mask twirled in his direction, hateful scarlet eyes glared from it. Taking quick but careful aim, he snapped off a shot. The amber beam pierced the alien's eye socket, exploding through the back of its skull in a burst of blood and brains.

He did not wait for the self-satisfaction of the kill to hit, instead instantly re-aiming his weapon time and time again, getting off quick and effective shots at the enemy. Every bolt counted, maiming or killing an Eldar.

His vision funneled. He was no longer in a forest, he was at the end of a vast tunnel, blackness on all sides save for the light at the end, filled by the hated aliens. Grenades burst before him, but still his focus did not waver. His lasgun kept spitting shot after shot as the rest of the world was forgotten. All that existed was his finger, the barrel, and the target. So focused was he on firing, he failed to notice Snowy's call for aid.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Looking over at the sound of Snowy's distress call, Stud redirected his laspistols at the oncoming Scorpions. He slowly walked toward Snowys' position taking carefuly aimed shots. He managed to drop one of the Eldar before running out of ammo. 
Holstering his laspistols and equipping his scimitar, Stud charged the Striking Scorpions.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"Shoulda thought twice before invading my home."Kert said before he plunged his bayonet into the back of a wounded Eldar. So far the combat was going well - no casualties, plenty of dead Eldar and they were moving slowly deeper into the forest.

Two more Eldar fell to two well aimed shots as Kert looked over at the sergeant. He was falling from a tree, an explosion behind him within killing range. *'Squad, I could do with some help,'* came the call.

Kert ran over and took cover with Snowy, "My arse you need help, pulling stunts like that," he said, dropping another Eldar. "Any orders?"

Stud was also running over to cover the sarge. They were going to need a medic eventually and Kert was happy to see him running over. _Emperors throne, he just pulled out his sword._

"YOUR GONNA GET YOURSELF KILLED!" Kert yelled and ran to cover Stud as he moved, leaving Snowy to fend for himself for now. _Shit, I'm not gonna make it._ He stopped behind a tree and aimed towards Stud determined to make sure he didn't get ripped apart by the alien warriors.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"*Argonia!*" yelled Snowy. That was the cue; Frostbite pulled the trigger, spraying liquid nitrogen all across the forest. Many trees froze instantly and snapped. One speared through a scorpion. The ground around him was covered in ice, preventing the fast running eldar from getting close right away. 
Then the valk exploded in the air. "_Gheh, glad I managed to get off!_" he mumbled. A scorpion tried to approach him, but didn't take the ice on the floor into consideration for his attack plan. He didn't slip, but stuck his chainsword in the ice to keep himself on his feet.
Frostbite's quick reaction froze the scorpion solid. "_Thanks dad!_ he said. The chilling feel that came through his gloves made him feel like he was home again. Not on this god damn hot planet.

Then Snowy called for back up. Frostbite ran towards Snowy, being used to running on ice he didn't slip. "_Just don't do insane things like that and you'll be fine. I'm almost out of cold ammo, so I guess we need to rig some more grenades and blast this little forest of the planet..._" Frostbite said, while taking his laspistol and combat blade in his hands. "_Let's just make 'em feel a little pain!_"


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

_'Squad, I could do with some help,' Snowy yelled, drawing his pistols._

C.J. turns around at that but sees Stud and Frostbite already moving to assist Snowy. _"Lets give them some cover fire!!"_ roars C.J. to Jitters and Shorty. C.J. shoots around them to give covering fire so that Stud and Fostbite can get to snowy safely. Seeing an Eldar warrior aproaching frostbite from behind C.J. runs up shooting. As the Eldar turns around C.J. rams his combat blade into its gut and shooting point blank into its head exploding the back of it in a spary of blood, bone and brain.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

(OOC: Update Time!)

Snowy ducked, he was getting help pretty quickly, quicker than the last Emperor damned squad, they all got killed because they asked why they should get on the tower.
The Scorpions had closed in quick and Snowy had to resort to his street-brawling skills, he tackled the Scorpion to the ground and as it went to drive its chainsword into Snowy's gut a shot rang out as Frostbite shot it through the eyehole, Snowy rolled off the dead Eldar and withdrew from the brawling short-ranged gunfights and brawls, he needed to take stock of the situation.

Forest, Trees, Fast approaching Eldar force and his squad of six, he knew they weren't gonna make it...

...Unless.

An idea popped into his mind, if the squad could get deep enough into the forest and find one of Argonia's hidden mines they could get back to their homes.

'Squad, with me, we need to move, into the forest, find one of the ancient mines,' Snowy ordered as the last Scorpion was killed, his deep voice drowning out the footfalls of the approachind Eldar, he took a peek at them, most of them were Guardians, then he saw a squad of Howling Banshees.
'Move, now, run!' he yelled as he took off into the forest as the first set of shurikens hit the tree Snowy was standing next to, he then felt something hit his shoulder, then he was spinning, then he was on the ground and he heard cries of "you heard what the sarge said, move" and cries of "Someone treat Snowy" he tried to look up and he saw two men picking him up an dthey carried him into the forrest, he saw the rest of his squad running into the forrest, providing cover fire.
-----------------------------

Stud: you hear the Sarges orders to move deep into the forrest to find an abbandoned mine, another of his intracate plans, you see his gaze fall upon the approaching Eldar and then you turn back and see him with a Shuriken in his shoulder, you cry for another squad member to help you carry him into the forrest as you carry out basic first-aid, you will treat him more thoroughly when you get out of the line of fire of the enemy.

The rest of you: you hear the Sarge's orders, do you question him why or do you go along wih it, trusting Snowy.
You see him look over the ranks of the approaching Eldar, do you look over them too, wanting to know what you're up against, or do you keep your gaze on the Sarge, waiting for him to explain further, you then see Shurikens fly through the air and one hits the Sarge, do you worry for him or is he just another one for the medic.
Stud then requests one of you to help him take Snowy into the forrest, do you take up the request or do you think it would be more worthwhile for you to cover him with your gun instead of carrying your Sarge.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

As the last Eldar dropped, Kert breathed a sigh of relief. Somehow, nobody had been wounded and there were plenty of dead Eldar. Even Stud hadn't got himself killed.

"Bloody hell man," he said to Stud, "can't believe you made it out."

He ran over to the sergeant as he gave his orders. _The mines, this could go either very bad or very good._. He had just finished this thought as more Eldar opened fire. Snowy took a shuriken in the shoulder almost straight away - nothing too bad for now anyway.

"I'm not dragging your seven foot arse around," he said as he ran past. The others could help him, Kert's only real field abilities were combat and survival. He readied his rifle and waited for the others to catch up.

"I'll take point," he said to Snowy as the squad moved towards him, "let me know if we're going the wrong way." He kept his gun up and moved into the trees.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Frostbite saw Snowy being approached by a Scorpion and Snowy and he got in a melee. Frostbite took aim with his pistol and pulled the trigger. The shot went straight through the eye lense. "_Wow, pretty good shot!_" he said to himself. 

Suddenly shuriken were flying around and Snowy got hit. His order still banging in Frostbite's head. "_I'll help you carry him, Stud... My freezer's almost out of ammo and against their weapons it's too short ranged anyway._" After that he sheathed his combat blade and took the other side of Snowy. "_Let's get moving. I don't want to die in this place! I still have the dream to see some loyal Space Marines before I die!!!_" He yelled.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

C.J. wipes his blade of in the grass then sheathes it. _"Well that wasn't fun"_ C.J. deadpans. Then Snowy says underground mines. As Snowy starts to run he gets a shuriken in the shoulder and falls. Stud and frostbite got him so C.J. turns around to give some covering fire against the Eldar.

As the last shot from his pistol goes downrange C.J. holsters it quickly and brings up his plsmagun. _"Emperor PROTECTS HEATHENS!!"_ C.J. roars as he depresses the trigger on his plasmagun. Shooting until its charge drains all the way C.J. then turns and runs like hell after everyone else to the underground mines.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

_"Bloody hell man, can't believe you made it out."_Kert told Stud as he patched up Snowy while Frostbite helped carry him.

Kert began running ahead of the group and CJ was behind going gung-ho with that damn plasma gun of his. 

_"Those two bastards are going to get them selfs killed..._Stud said loud enough for the guys near him to hear
_"Especially you," _ Stud shouted after Kert,_"Short fucker's gunna spring some trap..._ he mumbled to himself.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

*"Those two bastards are going to get them selfs killed...Stud said loud enough for the guys near him to hear*

C.J. hears this and thinks to himself _Well i *could* have let the Eldar get him, but he's a friend so witty remark._
_"How about when this is over we go to a bar Stud?"_ C.J. asks him.
He then replaces his charge pack on the plasmagun. _"Besides I need you around when this thing finally overheats on my ass so you cant die yet._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Frostbite looked at how Kert took care of Snowy's wound. "_Where I come from we just put some snow or Ice in the wound. Then it'd just stop. When we got home we'd patch the wound up nicely. I mean it's not exactly easy to carry him around and fix his wound..._" Frostbite paused a few seconds. "_I'm not really a medic or anything though. I just think it'll speed up the proces of getting our own asses into safety._" Frostbite picked up his freezer and took of the canister filled with the ice cold nitrogen. "_I'll put it on, it'd freeze to your hands if you don't protect them properly. Just give me the word._"


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Kert grinned as he moved forward.

"The only reason I'm gonna die is if Snowy gives another order," Snowy was gonna be fine, no need to worry about him, "HOLD!"

Kert stopped as soon a he noticed the flash near the ground. _Tripwire._ The war had been going on for a long time and there was no way of telling when this trap was set. And Kert had nearly stepped on it. Nearly.

"Tripwire, human," Kert called as he removed the mine from the ground and cut the wire, "keep moving. All clear"

Kert's heart raced as he moved forward, knowing he was one movement from death was worse than any firefight in his combat history. _What a way to die,_ he thought, _not fit for a soldier like me._ His steps became slower, more cautious as he moved. The mine, which was strapped to his belt, felt heavier than anything he had ever carried before.

"Shit..." he said out load, shaking his head but still walking.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy looked around at his squad, he still felt a bit weasy but he was still good, he saw Frsotbite and the other members of the squad, he was being kept in good care, but without a proper leader they would never live long enough to get home.
'Squad, turn due East and head forward and we will eventually come across one of the mines,' Snowy said, he had grown up in this area and he knew were to go.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Snowy was still conscious and giving orders, though his voice wasn't as powerful as it used to be. "_Snowy says we have to head east of here! We'll eventually reach a mine!_" Frostbite thought for a second. "_Kert, C.J. move ahead and look for possible traps and the mine entrance!_" he yelled after. Kert had already noticed the wire trap, so he knew what to look for. Stud would be his backup. That'd leave Frostbite with Snowy and Stud. They'd be able to handle themselves if they'd be encountered.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

*Snowy says we have to head east of here! We'll eventually reach a mine!" Frostbite thought for a second. "Kert, C.J. move ahead and look for possible traps and the mine entrance!" he yelled after.*

_"What happened to Vik?"_ C.J. asks everyone, _"He'd be the best choice for pointman, not me or Shorty."_

C.J. however follows the advice and readies his plasmagun and starts to walk cautisly down the tunnel. _"Kert so what are we looking for?"_ C.J. asks him.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"Kert so what are we looking for?" C.J. asked Kert as they moved East.

"Mine entrance. It's flat desert so the buildings will be mostly underground. Look for anything that doesn't look like jungle." Kert was familiar with the mines but not as familiar with this area as Snowy. "And tripwires. There must have been a fight here a while ago. I'm glad I've got the guy with the biggest gun with me."

The jungle kept getting thicker the further they moved. Kert hoped to himself that the Eldar would hold - you could barely see 10 metres in this area. He shouldered his rifle and drew his pistol and blade, weapons much more suited to any combat that would occur here. _The Eldar would annihilate us at this range anyway._

"Shit," he said out loud, immediately hoping C.J didn't hear, "we are screwed."


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

*"....," he said out loud, immediately hoping C.J. didn't hear, "we ..e ....wed."*
_"What did you say Shorty?"_ C.J. asks asfter he heard Kert mumble something he couldn't quite hear. _"If your complaining about the sarge can it and focus on not dying please."_ C.J. double checks his plasmaguns charge as he sees Shorty take his pistol and blade out. Scanning for any boobytraps and keeping an eye out for the mines was certainly stretching C.J.'s eyes to the limit. He barely notices the trip wire before himself or Kert hits it. _"Kert STOP!"_ C.J. screams hoping to stop him before he hits the wire.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy looked around at his surroundings.
_These don't look like mines I know_
'Squad, somethings wrong,' Snowy said, he could feel the adrenalin rushing through his body.
'Men, get into the closest mine now, run!'


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Orders were coming in from everywhere. Kert managed to stop before hitting the wire, almost taking that extra step when Snowy told him to get to the mine. _Bloody hell, clear your head._ Before running into the mine Kert grabbed the explosive. It looked a lot more powerful than the first one.

"I'm coming!" Kert yelled as he ran, hoping no Eldar were behind them. Whatever Snowy sensed, it couldn't be good.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Frostbite heard what snowy said, but was that panic in his voice? Or did Frostbite only imagine it? If Snowy got panicked on his own turf, then how the hell were they supposed to survive all of this. But Frostbite had probably imagined it. 

"_Let's get a move on. We have to hurry otherwise we won't even make it into a mine..._" Frostbite said to Stud. "_You just run, I'll take Snowy on my back and I'll come running after you. You are more important to the team than I am. And I doubt you'd be able to carry him on your own._"

After that, while still walking forward Frostbite lifted Snowy on his back. Snowy was a little heavier than the cubs of his planet's bears, but he'd manage. Then he started running after Stud.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

"You just run, I'll take Snowy on my back and I'll come running after you. You are more important to the team than I am. And I doubt you'd be able to carry him on your own." Frostbite said to Stud before throwing Snowy over his back.
Stud moved ahead of Frostbite enough so that he would think the Stud was gone, but Stud was close enough so that he could help if something happend.
Getting closer to the mines, he could tell that the everyone else was also panicking. 
At this point Stud could only hope that the Eldar wern't anywhere close by.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy was heaved onto Frostbitesa shoulder and was conviently placed next to his ear.
'Frostbite, I'm alright, you can put me down, but I'll still need you to help me walk properly, I'm a bit whoozy and you'll be able to fight better, we need more people to be able to fight,' Snowy said into Frostbites ear.

After being set down he looked at his surroundings, they were close to his favourite mine, he and his friends used to come down here every day and pretend to fight in the tunnels while defending their homeland, today this was gonna actually happen.
'Squad, I'm back, lets get into these tunnels fast,' Snowy yelled.
He looked around, the Eldar must have entered the forest by now. Snowy then looked up and saw one of three observation towers, and he saw a glint of metal.
_They were already here_
He turned to run as he saw CJ raise his Plasma Gun, he was gonna take out the Eldar.
Then, out of nowhere, his head exploded, he had been shot from long range by a sniper, and through a forest, bloody good marksmen, and if he could hit CJ without even thinking twice, how would he take the resat of the squad who were in the open.
'Men, get into those tunnels now,' Snowy yelled as he took off into the mine network, Frostbite by his side and the rest of the squad following up.

Frostbite:You hear Snowy's voice requesting that you put him down, do you argue? Eventually SNowy gets down off your shoulders and has returned to near full capability, and you finally reach a mine entrance. Do you ask why he chose this particular network, he orders you to get into the tunnel, do you ask why?

Stud+Shorty+Jitters: You hear Snowy's orders to hurry into the mine network, and you three follow him into the system of tunnels, do you question his orders, do you ask why he decided to go into teh winding passageways were they could be ambushed by a much more experienced force. Or do you keep your mouth shut, the Sarge has kept you safe so far, why question his plans.

(OOC: Seraph has left the RP.)
(OOC: Oh, and if you don't post before the next update Boc, I'm gonna have to kill your character.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"*Frostbite, I'm alright, you can put me down, but I'll still need you to help me walk properly, I'm a bit whoozy and you'll be able to fight better, we need more people to be able to fight.*" Snowy said in Frostbite's ear. "_Fine, I'll help you. But tell me if you cant stand any longer. Don't want you to lose consciousness again..._" Frosbite said, with a hint of sarcasm.

Near the mine entrance C.J.'s head suddenly turned into a shower of blood and gore. Without thinking Frostbite ran towards C.J. though he knew the lad was dead he still had some useful things with him which could help them survive. Snowy'd have to help himself for a few minutes. With a quick grab on C.J.'s foot he dragged him along, into the mine.

"_Why do we actually have to enter those mines? You know this place, but it's easier to get trapped in some mines than in the fields or forests of this planets..._" Frostbite said, now dragging C.J.'s corpse and aiding Snowy. "_I'm going to take everything I could use from him. He won't need it anymore. Cover me for a while._"
After that Frostbite looted C.J.

OOC: Snowy, you can decide whatever I find. I'm looking for ammo, weapons, food rations, anything. I'll at least take his plasma gun!


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"Emperors throne!" Kert, being the closest to C.J copped the worst of the cranial explosion, which, to Kert's confusion, didn't faze him at all. _All we've been through and i feel nothing? Such is war, as they say._ Cleaning his face he best he could, Kert followed the others into the mine as Frostbite began to loot C.J.

"Give one of us the plasma gun, we should split the heavy stuff." He said, catching up to Frostbite, "damn good shot though, lucky it wasn't Snowy or Stud."


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"*Give one of us the plasma gun, we should split the heavy stuff.*" Kert said, catching up to Frostbite, "*Damn good shot though, lucky it wasn't Snowy or Stud.*" Frostbite laughed. "_Sure, take the plasma gun. I wouldn't feel save with that thing to begin with. And I hope you don't mind but I'm glad it's him and not me there. That sniper sure has some skills. We should be careful, since I doubt there'll be only one sniper out there._" Frostbite answered


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Stud knew that CJ wouldn't have felt anything before he died. He would have been lucky if he saw the muzzle flash from the sniper. Stud ran into the mine shaft and turned to see Frostbite dragging CJ to the shaft. 
Once they were deeper in the mine Frost began to search CJ for useful items. When done, Stud knelt next to the body and began to administer the Emperor's Peace.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy ran along the tunnels, his arm still beating with pain.
'I decided that it would be better for us to be down here because how are they gonna get jetbikes or tanks in here, at least we're safe from the bigger stuff, the little stuff, I'm not so sure.'

They kept running, after Frostbite had stripped CJ they stopped for a second whil Stud administered the Emperors peace, all during this time, Snowy was watching out, Shotgun aimed down the tunnel, he heard footsteps, coming from the other direction.

'Shit, squad, we've been pushed into a corner, we're going to have to...' Snowy didn't finish his sentence, for what he saw amazed him.
There they were, standing in cross roads of two other tunnels, was a squad of Guardsmen, not any Guardsmen, Veterans.
'Boys, we just got backup,' Snowy said as he and his squad ran towards the Veterans.
There were only three of them but they all carried Flamers.
They were Tunnel Vets.
Famous on Argonia for a reason, they were the Veteran Squads who kept the tunnels of Argonia safe from Orks that spawned in the tunnels. Three men in the squad carry flamers and are positioned at teh front of the squad and they brun a path through the mines, Snowy had served in a squad of Tunnel Vets and had enjoyed it emmensely.
But, there were only three of them.
Then came a second pair of foot steps, it was the Eldar.
'Move squad, form up around the flamers,' Snowy yelled as the first bout of shuriken fire grazed the air around him, lucky for him he avoided the fire.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"Well this day keeps getting better," Kert said admiring the plasma gun. They had just met a group of tunnel vets and were glad of the company, "for the alive ones anyway."

He had heard of the tunnel vets before and served alongside them when he was back in the planetary defence force. _These Eldar are screwed now._ Finding the small group was like a breath of fresh air, which seemed to be lacking now they were underground. These veterans were the most experienced soldiers in the system and would destroy any enemy in these conditions. Kert was about to greet them when they heard footsteps from behind. _Eldar!_

*'Move squad, form up around the flamers,'* Snowy yelled as the first bout of shuriken fire grazed the air around him.

"Frostbite, that is what a flamethrower is supposed to look like!" Kert said as he fired his first plasma shot at the incoming Eldar.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Great, now there were tunnel veterans with flamers, as if this damn planet wasn't hot enough already.

*'Move squad, form up around the flamers,'* Snowy yelled as the first bout of shuriken fire grazed the air around him.
Frostbite started running. He picked up his freezer and looked at it. It wouldn't work with a flame next to it, so he picked up his pistol. 

"*Frostbite, that is what a flamethrower is supposed to look like!*" Kert yelled at him. "_Who'd like to hold a hot damn thing like that if you can keep the force of the northpole in your hand?_" Frostbite yelled back, taking aim with his pistol and opening fire...


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

_What the hell are those?_ Stud thought as they moved close the three men who, Snowy obviously knew. All of them held flamers, this irritated Frostbite to say the least. 
Behind them footsteps followed, beside the obvious fact that the were under attack, Stud wondered why the Eldar had warned the Guardsmen that they were coming.
Even though Snowy tried to hide it Stud could tell he was in pain. Even though they were under fire, Stud moved over to Snowy's side and asked,
"Mind if I take a look at that arm of yours?"


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Stud approached him.
'Mind if I take a look at that arm of yours?' he said.
'Sure, make it quick,' Snowy replied, taking aim down the tunnel with one of his pistols.
'You know Stud, don't worry 'bout my arm, we can wait, that'll do,' Snowy said, letting Stud finish re-dressing his wound. Snowy looked down the tunnel, they were only Guardians.
Then the Tunnel Vets openned up, promethium spreading all through the tunnel shaft, consuming the guardians and the lifeless form of CJ.
'Rest in peace brother,' Snowy said softly before turning to his now two man larger squad.
'Ok boys, lets keep on moving,' he said just as a second bout of shuriken fire came at them, 'scratch that order, we've gotta keep them back.'


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Guardians entered the tunnel and Frostbite shot one in the knee with his pistol. Then there was a sudden wave of heat, which made Frostbite feel uneasy and even a little nausious. He hated fire!

"_Next time you pull the trigger, give me a sign, goddamnit! I don't want to even get near your hot flames!_" he yelled to the tunnel guards.

Then Snowy yelled the order to stay. "_This is how you defend a tunnel, I'll open some cool can when you guys are done._" Frostbite said to the tunnel guards, while picking up his freezer. "_Let's make 'em chill to the bone!_"


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*'Rest in peace brother,' Snowy said softly*
"He is, Sir" Stud reassured Snowy, resting a hand on his shoulder, laspistol firing in the other.
Taking his hand off Snowy, Stud grabbed his other gun and started firing both. He had no clue what he was hitting, the wall of fire blocking his view. 
Stud saw Frost talking to the rats, after shouting his displeasure for fire, and all things other that make warmth.
Then the fire stopped, and Frost began to 'fire' his freezer. 
After what seemed like a life time, Frost stopped, the tunnel now resembling a Valhalla.
_By the Throne, we get it you hate warmth._Stud though angrily.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"They just keep coming, 'ey? Kert said firing the plasma rifle at the incoming guardians, the hot plasma destroying what the flamers missed. _This bloody thing better not go off in my hand._

"Sarge, you want the demo charge that i took from the trap? Dunno if it will still work though," he yelled to snowy, "looks as old as the planet."

Waiting for a response, he put more plasma bolts into the Eldar. This was his kind of fight - feet on the ground, only one location for the enemy to come through (if the haven't been flanked) and a deadly weapon in his hand. _Shouldn't be wasting this on these small time warriors._ He thought as the hydrogen flasks ran out. Only 1 more left - about 10 shots. Kert shuddered as the tunnel was frozen by frostbites weapon. He was used to the warmth of the planet and couldn't understand frostbites feelings towards it.

"Sorry frost, majority vote." Kert said as he threw a grenade down the tunnel, the shockwave shattering some of the ice.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Squad, we've held them up for the moment, lets move,' Snowy ordered, and with that he ran off down the tunnel, shotgun to shoulder and looking down the barrel, he kicked open an old door and kept running, squad behind him, they were nearly out of the tunnel system when the ground shook.
*Something was out there looking for them*
'Squad, hunker down, we have to stay here to avoid them,' Snowy said, but as he said it, another wave of Eldar came out, these weren't Guardians, they were Dire Avengers, 'Down, NOW!' Snowy screamed as they unleashed a torrent of fire, ripping apart the three tunnel Vets, they hadn't taken his order quickly enough.
His squad returned fire, frag grenades and las flying into the Avengers, when the dust cleared only one remained, Snowy sprinted up to him and shot him, close range, in the torso, ripping it apart.
'Now you'll die like every other Guardsmen I've seen die to your screwed up minds,' Snowy said as he kicked the Eldar harshly in the gut, straight into its ribs, breaking them.
The Eldar screamed in pain.
Coming back from his fit of rage Snowy looked over his squad.
Then more of the banging noises came from above.
'Okay squad, looks like we're having a little campfire night, set up the demo charge at the entrance to this tunnel and train most guns on it, the other two I want aimed down the other tunnel.
He looked down at the Tunnel Vets, they had shurikens in their head and torsos, they were dead, he looked at there feet, their flamers were there, but they were destroyed.
'Ok boys, looks like we're running on our own weapons.'
'Frostbite, you go search the bodies,' he ordered.

(OOC: I'm not gonna update for a while as I'm re-openning recruitment, no spoilers yet.)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

"_I'll take the rear, and I think the plasma gun should go rear too!_" Frostbite said right away. He searched cover behind some rocks, took his blade and started making a hole in the rock. It'd serve as a pin point to keep his freezer steady and only needed one hand to aim. That way he could also shoot with his pistol. "*I'm really running out of ammo for my freezer...*" 

Then he got an idea. "_Give me some cover, I'm going to get those men back! Maybe they have some useful things on them._" He really hated he had to loot so many bodies for ammo and other useful things, but it could mean he wouldn't end up like them yet.

OOC: now you still need to update  do the guys have some pistol on them? Or just some ammo? They should at least have some food-packages on them, right?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy looked over the quickly prepared barrier they had made.
Nothing had happened for a few hours now.
He jumped up and ran towards the entrance of the tunnel, the rest of the squad watching him.
*'They're going to think I've gone crazy,'* Snowy thought as he got to the entrance of the tunnel and activate dhis flashlight, covering the area in front of him with light.
And there they were.
A guard squad, waiting for them, with a chimera behind them.

_'Boys, its time to go home.'_


*Two Weeks Later*

Snowy sat in his new Chimera, because of the short supply of Valkyries the 13th Argonian was slowly turning into a Mechanised Infantry regiment.
_'Ok boys, lets get this briefing over with,'_ Snowy said as he turned to face his squad. Three new members, Tom, Abe and Scopes. They looked dependable and steady.
_'So we're going into the Delor city sector. as you know, Jitters left the squad after a harsh exchanging of words between us, you know his liquor problem, my ruling on it didn't suit him, anyway, we're going to be acting as an almost armoured spearhead for the other Guard troops there, I doubt they'll be able to keep up with us, remember, we're talking about the 11th "Gunners" those bastards and their heavy weapons have been keeping the Eldar back and now we're going in to storm 'em, I think you get where this mission briefing is going, secure a foothold for a fellow troops and all that shit, ok.' _.

Then Snowy ripped open the hatch on the Chimera and poked his head out of the hatch.
What he saw would make children cry. There were dead bodies lining the street, Eldar and Imperial, the majority though were Imperial, and Snowy also realised that there was a large ammount of abbandoned heavy weaponary surrounding the area, all of it broken in one way or another. Then he saw the cherry on the cake; straight in front of the chimera was a heavy weapons platoon.
'Do you want us to stop?' came a question from the driver.
_'Hell no, keep on driving,'_ Snowy yelled to the driver as the Chimera sped back up again. As they drove past the troops, Snowy yelled, _'Which way to the enemy.'_
All he got was ten sour faces looking back up at him.
_'Straight ahead it is.'_
He looked back ahead and saw another strikeforce of Eldar marching towards the "Gunners". Snowy ducked his head back in.
_Ok guys, on the count of three we bail out, 1...
3!_
And with that James kicked the door open.

Old members of the squad: You look at your Sarge as he gives the briefing in his usual style, you take this time to look over the new members of the squad, do you talk with them or do you choose to silently watch them.

New members of the squad: You look at your new Sarge as he briefs you, do you take this time to examine the squad and its contents and the almost eccentric Sarge, do you talk with the other members of the squad or do you choose to watch the other members.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"THIS is how you ride into battle," Kert said after Snowy had delivered another inspirational speech, "you young bastards are lucky you never had to jump out of a Valkyrie."

Although the idea of being a mechanised corp was still new to Kert, he preferred this new way of being transported into battle. Even though the danger was still very real and a Chimera was a bigger and slower target than a Valkyrie, he felt different towards it. And the seats didn't feel so uncomfortable either. He hugged the plasma gun, C.J's old weapon, closer to him, a grim reminder of the past. _At least I can kill things bigger than an infantryman now._ He remembered their last drop, taking out that wraithbone tower. And their miraculous escape into the forest. It took a real soldier to survive in those conditions and they were stronger for it.

"Lets hope you can live up to our name eh?" Kert said, he enjoyed hazing the new guys, although they were veterans they still felt like recruits to him. "Anything interesting up their, sir?"

Eventually Snowy brought his head back in the transport and gave the order to move out on his count. "Here we go!" Kert yelled as he powered up the plasma gun.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Stud sat in the far back corner of the chimera, not talking to anyone like he always did before deployment. Normally, Stud would be there, doing nothing, but this time he had hi scimitar out and was sharpening it. The scraping of the stone on the metal being a metronome for Studs thoughts. 
Snowy stuck his head out of the top hatch and shouted something that Stud couldn't hear over the transports engine. Coming back into the cabin, Stud put his scimitar in it's sheath and put the sharpening stone in one of his pouches. Stud pulled up his left sleeve and quickly looked over all the men he allowed to die. Pushing the sleeve back down, Stud hoped none of the new guys had seen. They probably couldn't, it was dark. Stud doubted the original squad members knew about the scars.
1...3!
_Did he forget 2?_ Stud thought, but dismissed it quickly, took out his laspistols, took of the safeties off and jumped into the open.
Stud haded this part of wars, having to jump out of cover while everything is trying to shoot you at your most vulnerable state.


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Mikal 'Scopes' Derin sat in the far right corner of the chimera transport, listening to his odd new squad leader make an insparational speech. He snorted, many of the ideas where idealistic of him. 
Then another trooper started to talk to the newer members of the squad, Scopes included, in a hazing manner. Bastard, scopes thought while checking his scoped lasrifle, of course everyone has to have their newest recruits. We are still vetrans though....

Scopes looked out of a viewing hatch and saw a eldar squad. "Those are eldar? Thought they'd be taller..." He said to himself.
He readied his lasrifle hurriedly, he'd never fought eldar before but he'd heard bad stories about their lithe grace.

He waited for the door to drop, and when it did he jumped out quicly and dived into the coverof a nearbye concrete block.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

'Cursed... I'd rather drop out of a valk than get my ass shot when I'm trying to get out of this bulk of metal...' Frostbite thought to himself. As usual Snowy had another one of his speaches and Frostbite didn't really listen. He clearly didn't have that much trouble with where he was shot anymore. 

Frostbite looked at the other new recruits. 'This could be fun... One giant meat shield and two lads who'll probably live through this fight...' he thought to himself. He realised his appearance might seem a little odd to the guards so he decided to keep his mouth shut and just pretend to be listening to Snowy's talk.

Suddenly Snowy started his countdown... "3... 1..." he said. 'What happened to 2? Is he drunk or something?' Frostbite thought as he was the first to run out. Freezer at the ready to fire at anything that wasn't human...


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

“Look at this”, Abe grumbled in disgust. The soldier’s bag that he had requisitioned upon his transfer with his service number emblazoned on did not contain the few personal odds and ends he couldn’t secure on his person, but brightly colored, flimsy, and sheer women’s clothing. More appropriate for the boudoir than some infantryman’s field kit. The trash was tossed under the seat unceremoniously. The ‘Motor T’ guys could deal with it later.
“I hate transfers. I bet my stuff is headed somewhere off planet, or in this perv’s hands.”

Abe looked up as the sergeant began his briefing and, once realizing that the ride was going to be a rather short one, began tensing his muscles as he inhaled and relaxing them on the exhale. He wanted to man one of the turrets, but managing a clean disembarkation without loosening up was more frightening. If he was more familiar with the squad, he would have closed his eyes to begin his pre-combat meditation in order to focus better. Instead, he finished his inspection of the more notable men, trying to take note of their apparent strengths and weaknesses. A plasma gun, the medic, a scope bearing trooper, a second weapon specialist of a design he couldn’t place, and the giant next to him who sported dual combat knifes. Abe wondered if he was a close combat specialist like himself.

Abe’s eyes narrowed as the medic, huddled in the depths of the chimera, surreptitiously tugged his sleeve over his forearm. A stim addict, he thought to himself and frowned. Even though the medic seemed healthy, Abe had dealt with enough soldiers who turned away from reality rather than face it head on with the rest of the unit, a bad habit that did nothing but let everyone down.

* "Lets hope you can live up to our name eh?"* The plasma gun operator grinned, looking to see if any of the three would rise to his bait, and next to him, the trooper with the scope tensed momentarily. Turning to a port, his annoyance was short lived as he saw something outside.
*”…thought they’d be taller…”*, his hands were already finishing a weapon’s check and, even as the sergeant called for a deployment, the soldier probably wasn’t even aware. Whatever was outside waiting, he was already there and engaged.

Abe barked out a laugh. The needling comments would only get worse. Weakness could not be tolerated. If the sergeant couldn’t contain it, a commissar would. As the hatch dropped Abe could hear his instructor shouting at the chimera class from training days past as he hustled out the hatch to give suppression fire for the rest of the squad. 

_“Alright, ladies! I want a clean dispersement this time and I want it faster!”_


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy rolled out of the Chimera while it was still moving along and brought his Shotgun up, he fired twice.
_Blam, Blam_
And Eldar fell backwards as two bullets pirced its head and torso.
Snowy turned and pumped the barrel
_Clack Clack_
He rattled off more shots as his squad formed up around him.
_'Ok boys, lets move, towards the ruined house,'_ Snowy yelled as he let off more shots.
_'Frostbite, take the rear, use that Freezer to keep 'em back, Shorty, use that Plasma Gun wisely, I don't want another dead man to these Eldar, rest of the squad, two lines, lets move, Stud, get beside me, I don't want our medic going down,'_ he yelled as he sprinted towards the building with his squad, Stud beside him, Frostbite playing rear-guard and Shorty running around blowing shit up and making the Eldar duck.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Stud climbed out of the chimera last, and closed the hatch behind him. Once it was closed he slammed his fist on the hull of the transport, telling the crew everyone was out. 
Stud moved up with his squad, listening to Snowy's orders.
"Frostbite, take the rear, use that Freezer to keep 'em back, Shorty, use that Plasma Gun wisely, I don't want another dead man to these Eldar, rest of the squad, two lines, lets move, Stud, get beside me, I don't want our medic going down."
The other squad members were moving to where they needed to be. Stud ran over to Snowy while yelling,
"Me? Dieing? Haha, I'm to young to die!"
Stud began to sprint along side Snowy, but Stud could run faster than his sergeant, he realized this when he was about five steps in front of Snowy. Slowing a little, Stud threw a frag grenade into the ruined house, ensuring that if there was anything in there, it was dead.


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

Abe jumped to his feet and formed up on the sergeant’s left. The eldar Snowy had killed was still quivering, but Abe gave the corpse little mind. He tried to place the names to the faces. The introductions that had gone around when Abe arrived had been swift and perfunctory, too much so for Abe as he had horrible trouble with remembering names. Still, the orders from Snowy served as a reminder. Shorty was the plasma gun specialist, while Frosty was the one wielding the unfamiliar weapon. Stud was the medic’s name, while the other squad members remained a mystery. Abe tried desperately to try and bring up their names, but had no success as he attempted to keep suppressive fire on the enemy. As the squad began to move, Abe used the three names for cadence under his breath as they quick timed up the street;

“Frosty, Shorty, Stud. Eeyah! Frosty, Shorty, Stud. Eeyah! Frosty, Shorty, Stud. Eeyah!”

Firing down the street as the squad moved forward, Abe concentrated on keeping sure the way ahead was either clear, or the elder were kept in their cover. Stud suddenly surged right past Abe screaming he was too young to die and threw a grenade at the house Snowy had indicated was their destination. Abe felt his jaw drop. This medic was a stim freak if he ever saw one. Throwing grenades blind into a building while outrunning a squad was just asking to get shot, but miraculously Stud was unharmed as he fell back beside the sergeant. Stud was grinning like an idiot, and Abe was afraid the medic was going to unholster his pistols again.

At the building, Abe dropped to a knee to steady his aim and sighted alone one side, his back against the wall. Whatever the house had been, it was barely recognizable as such, yet it was still cover, and for that Abe was greatful. He took a moment to watch Frosty with the weapon the sergeant had identified as a freezer and watch him use it, he did the same as Shorty came up to the ruined home. His fellow transfers who rounded out the formation the sergeant had ordered caught his eye and again, Abe fought with his self recriminations at failing to talk to the other newcomers like himself.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Kert fired at the first Eldar he saw, taking a large chunk out of a building and obliterating the alien. The rest ducked fast as Kert continued to move. He fired at anything that raised it's head, determined to keep them down and allow the squad to reach the building. An Eldar with a large plume on his helmet was directing a few of the others. _Squad leader._ Kert took aim and fired but the Eldar was fast and rolled out of the way, a small energy field taking the glancing hit and keeping the alien alive. "Bastard," he said as he fired again, the random shot missing the Eldar by a mile. Kert hadn't noticed the heat of the weapon and it beeped, gas venting from the front of the weapon.

"Oh, shit, Emperor have mercy, preserve this fine weapon," he said praying that it wouldn't explode on him. He had only been wielding the plasma gun for 2 weeks and most of it wasn't in combat. Heat management was a hard thing to get used to after many years of using a las weapon and even a small amount of venting gas set his nerves on end. The weapon seemed to stabilize and he fired again forgetting how many shots he had left in the cap.

The new guys seemed to be handling themselves fine and Kert was relieved that they hadn't cracked. He didn't feel like losing a man today and he kept up the cover fire until the gun ran out of ammo. He pulled out his pistol and sprinted to the rest of the distance to the house. He would reload there and wait for orders.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Snowy looked at his squad, they were good, he was worried about Shorty though, he seemed to be over active in the use of his Plasma Gun.
But that didn't matter as they were all safe, and ready to fight.
_'Ok boys, when I say the word, we all jump up and lay some fire down on the enemy, right,'_ the squad nodded in agreement, thought some of the new men were a little bit puzzled of how casually their Sarge said it.
_'Three...,'_
Snowy racked his Shotgun and primed a grenade
_'Two...,'_
He lobbed the grenade over the wall.
_'Now!'_

(OOC: sorry for the short update, I'm trying to make it quick, so we don't get bogged down in the same area for too long.)

New Squad Members: The Sarge is ordering an almost suicidal move, do you go to argue with him, or do you just keep your trap shut and listen, you hear the ping of bullets hitting the wall and you duck, but Snowy and the original members of the squad just keep their cool, staying crouched behind the wall.
What do you think of this, do you think they're all crazy, or do you think of them as courageous.

Original Members: You listen to another of the Sarges plans, they all involve some kind of countdown don't they.
You look at the new members of the squad duck and cover when they bullets start hitting the wall, what do you think of this.

All: When the Sarge jumps up into direct fire, do you follow him, or do you become a coward and hide behind the "safe" wall.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Stud listened to Snowy give orders, Stud instantly thought them suicidal, but he knew that he had done things much more dangerous and shook the though from his head.
Looking around at the new guys, Stud saw some of them flinch as rounds hit the wall. How sad, the wall would hold up against simple bullets. While bigger weapons would bring the wall down, Stud hadn't seen a fire prism or wave serpent yet. So they were safe.
As Snowy threw a grenade, Stud reloaded his pistols, then entered the fray.


----------



## Capt. Knight (Jul 15, 2009)

Scopes had followed them and couldn't do much other than that. However when Snowy jumped, to his almost suicidal move, Scopes was about to protest, but he held his tongue and covered his sarge.

He aimed his lasrifle down over the cover of the concrete block he was behind. He got an eldar with a long sword and what looked like a pistol and steadied his aim. He took a deep breath, and held it. He fired twice. The eldar's head and his left arm blew off into little bits.


----------



## Treesnifer (Jun 13, 2010)

The ringing pings of the shuriken hitting into the stone gave testimony that even though the squad had double timed up to the ruined house, the eldar had attempted to bring them down. That was even despite the covering fire and grenades that had been hurled in almost all directions. The best news that Abe could conjure was that the fire came from one direction, that being the other side of the wall. They had not been flanked yet. Nor had any support from the heavy weapons crew been forthcoming and it was with a wistful glance that Abe tossed to their rear.

The total squad size worried Abe. Seven was a tiny number, unless the stories about the Astartes were true and they engaged the enemy in squads of five. Abe on the other hand knew there was no armor beyond his incredibly outclassed flak jacket, nor training that could justify their being fielded in such a small number, veterans or not. That worry turned swiftly to anger; a white hot anger at the slack-jawed regulars who manned the last checkpoint, anger at the sergeant for not commandeering them, anger at the army protocols that prohibited Snowy from doing just that. Abe was angry at the logistics that put them in the situation where seven veterans was viable squad and angry at a sergeant that was now insisting on blindly firing into the teeth of the enemy who already had them pinned. Buried deep under that anger was fear of the commissars who were out there in the battle seeking the weak and cowardly. 

Unbidden, the memories of other walls on other worlds in other battles swam to the fore. To one side of him, he watched Snowy in a detached sort of way, on the other Scopes was methodically, calmly, firing around their makeshift shelter while their medic was checking his ammo on his pistols. The only options they had was forward or death. With no relief force, they were forced to rely upon each other and freezing up was the wrong thing to do. Prepping a couple grenades, Abe moved away from the wall while being certain to keep hi s head down, the extra step would give him added arch and distance. As Snowy yelled out, Abe stood and heaved his grenades. As the projectiles flew out towards the likely enemy positions, Abe realized he had another piece of good news. There would be no visit from the Commissar to this unit, Abe hadn’t met a crazier group of veterans.

((ooc: Sorry for the delay, the daughter had an unplanned trip to the hospital. But we're home now, so I should be posting more now.))


----------

